

Feedback for http://couponize.me - rathboma

Hi all, I've found that the opinions of those who regular this site have been valuable to me in the past, especially given the range of expertise present here.<p>It is with this in mind that I was hoping to get some feedback on my latest side-project, http://couponize.me. The site is a very simple to use printable coupon creator.<p>I'm particularly looking for feedback as to: whether everything works, confusing UI elements, and what features you'd like to see the site have.<p>Thanks for anyone who takes the time to look or respond.
======
mgkimsal
A few points:

"Title" should probably be called 'offer'.

Make the printable 'coupon' be multiple on a page. It's rather wasteful to
just do one to a sheet - 2 or 4 would be better imo.

~~~
rathboma
Thanks, thats pretty useful feedback. I'm going to introduce different
templates so that people can specify things like size.

Will def change the title tag though. Thanks.

------
mgkimsal
Clickable link: <http://couponize.me>

